# [Italian NR] Mattia Furlan Clock 6.90 single 8.39 avg



## imvelox (Apr 19, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;OR5qDtI7FvI]http://youtu.be/OR5qDtI7FvI[/video]

Stupid clock


----------



## Berd (Apr 19, 2015)

Gj!


----------



## MOmu (Apr 20, 2015)

damn, that judge doesn't want to show you if it is dnf on 6.90... -.-


----------

